# How much better is a Silvia?



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I've owned a Gaggia Classic for the last 2 months and my Iberital for 1 week and so far I haven't achieved an exceptional shot. I know it takes a lot of time but should I blame it on the machine? On top of this my Gaggia has been suffering from some pump/opv issues that I can't really repair which means that I would need to replace these parts. I have an opportunity to purchase a Rancilio Silvia v2 for around 150GBP from a friend of mine in the beginning of June (if he still hasn't sold it, that is). I'm a student so I don't think I'll be able to upgrade to anything more than a Silvia in the next 1-1.5 years until I graduate and find a job. So I'm sitting here sipping from my French press coffee wondering how much better is a Silvia when compared to the Classic, i.e. is this investment worth it? The only advantage of the Silvia which I can think of is a somewhat bigger boiler which should result in better temperature stability. But how much better?

P.S. I can also get my hands on a Faema Compact for around 180GBP but it looks in a pretty bad condition and I'm not sure how much will restoring it cost me and if I'm going to be able to do it at all..


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I've heard not mate. The silvia is thought of as a better machine but not really an upgrade.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If your Gaggia Classic has issues then grab the Silvia at that price. Too good to turn down, and certainly represents better value than the machine pictured.

in answer to the original question, you should be able to get a lovely espresso from the Classic/MC2 combo.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

And you should still be able to make a lovely espresso even if the OPV valve is jammed shut.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, the problem might be in the pump. I'm not sure. Whenever I hit the perfect extraction rate within 10 seconds the pump goes quiet and barely any water goes to the group. It is really irritating because I can't be sure what is causing it and I don't want spend 50-60GBP for parts on a machine which I bought for that much money.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where are you as your tag says Bulgaria! I might be able to sort out the classic as it is one of my specialities. In regard to the silvia, it is a much better made machine and is an upgrade of sorts from the gaggia in that you have more steam and much better components all round, however for a discernible difference in brew quality you would need to jump up to a hx machine. With regard to the faema that could be a bargain, but only if it is working. In my experience of restoring machines, the parts get prohibitively expensive when things are wrong and unless you really know what you are doing stick with a fully functioning machine. For info you could buy that silvia for £150 and still get £200 when you come to sell it, so no brainer on the silvia.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm in Blagoevgrad studying at the American University in Bulgaria, i.e. I'm not in the UK. What do you have in mind?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry cant help then as if you were local you could have brought it round and I would have sorted it out for you there and then, sorry.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks! I'll take the OPV to a friend of mine who has a hardware store and might be able to help me out disassemble it. The pump I can but new for 8-9GBP here in BG. I just hope it's not the solenoid because then it becomes expensive!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

bronc said:


> Well, the problem might be in the pump. I'm not sure. Whenever I hit the perfect extraction rate within 10 seconds the pump goes quiet and barely any water goes to the group. It is really irritating because I can't be sure what is causing it and I don't want spend 50-60GBP for parts on a machine which I bought for that much money.


Did you test to see if the OPV was passing water in the end? I think you still need to order a pressure gauge which doesn't cost much. It's handy to have one anyway.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I have ordered one and it will be here on Thursday. I think there is some problem with the OPV because the inside nut is like glued - I struggled for two hours with an Allen key and a wrench but couldn't get it out. I also took the pump apart but after putting it back it's not functioning properly


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Check you have got a airlock on the pump, can you turn the opv hex thread back down to its lowest point?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

How can I check for an airlock? The hex thread is stuck mid-way - it can't move.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rodabod said:


> And you should still be able to make a lovely espresso even if the OPV valve is jammed shut.


Not necessarily as if it is all the way out the pressure will be too low in the system.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bronc said:


> How can I check for an airlock? The hex thread is stuck mid-way - it can't move.


Is the pump drawing water from the tank? You might have to get a knew opv if it is completely locked, just depends where it is locked and what the measured output of the pressure on your machine is right now, you be luck if It is above 10 bar at the Group then you will still be able to produce shots


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

No, it's not drawing water from the tank. I followed this guide - http://ulkapumprepair.blogspot.com/2008/10/original-website-page.html The sound it's making now is quieter than before.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Not necessarily as if it is all the way out the pressure will be too low in the system.


I think it was maybe suggested in the repair thread on this forum that no water was passing out the return pipe from the OPV, so I assumed it might be stuck shut.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

All is well when it ends well! I went to a turner today and it turned out that the thread of the OPV was broken. After an hour of fiddling he managed to break the old nut and create a new one! Now it works just fine and I can do any adjustments I want to (just need to get my pressure gauge on Thursday). All of that for just 2 quid! After that I went to a local store which sells coffee machines spared and was able to buy a new Ulka pump for 9.50GBP. I think I did pretty well! Now that's a relief!

P.S. Is there a way I can check the pressure the OPV is creating before I get my gauge? I think I read something about using a blind basket and measuring the output from the outflow hose. I just want to turn it enough so that I'm somewhat in the range for espresso because I want to be able to drink coffee till Thursday


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

bronc said:


> P.S. Is there a way I can check the pressure the OPV is creating before I get my gauge? I think I read something about using a blind basket and measuring the output from the outflow hose. I just want to turn it enough so that I'm somewhat in the range for espresso because I want to be able to drink coffee till Thursday


Good work.

There is a measurement you can make liker you describes (measuring return flow rate), but it depends on the model of pump you use. I also don't know how accurate the measurement is.

In any case, I would err towards making the pressure higher, or locking off the OPV completely as the pump itself will only produce a maximum of 12-15 Bar which can still make good coffee (like all smaller Gaggia models not fitted with an OPV).


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks! I can live to Thursday with mediocre coffee but no coffee at all would've been a disaster!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glad you have sorted it out well done


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm very happy with the results. To be honest, I feel like the steam wand is producing more powerful steam and the brewhead is dispensing more water now. I think I'm gonna stay with the Gaggia. After all I've invested some money in it and don't want to replace it just because I can get a good deal on a Silvia.


----------

